# Java moss for infusoria



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

So i finally got my dads old 14 gal tank and am planning to breed for the first
Time  so lets get down to the questions:
If i set up the tank and leave the java moss in it for a couple days will there be infusoria for the fry?
If so how long can they survive on it for?
Should i leave it there after i start feeding brine shrimp?
How long can i feed brine shrimp for?
All help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's really a hard question to answer since a lot of it depends on how large a spawn you get. I would expect the insuforia to last at least 5 days. Baby brine shrimp can be fed for several weeks. Most people feed for at least two weeks. Of course adult brine shrimp can be fed to your adult bettas. They love them too.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks topicat, since its my first spawn itll probably be a bit small  but hopefully after a couple trys itll be bigger. Thanks for the help


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You're welcome, always happy to help.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course you will have more than if you didn't have java moss, but I wouldn't count on using that to account for their feeding needs. Micro worms are easy, as well as bbs.

Jeff.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ty, they sell bbs at my LPS but no hatchery so im gonna make one. Im only planning on feeding infusoria for a day or two until i get the hatchery up and running. How long would it take before there would be infusoria in the tank from java moss? A day or two?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wolfboy51 said:


> Ty, they sell bbs at my LPS but no hatchery so im gonna make one. Im only planning on feeding infusoria for a day or two until i get the hatchery up and running. How long would it take before there would be infusoria in the tank from java moss? A day or two?


I use a soda bottle and some air line. I have two setups that I alternate. Lots of youtubes about setting up a bbs hatchery....

The amount of infusoria introduced via java moss cannot be accuratly predicted. Best to get a culture of micro worms that can be easily grown.

Best of luck.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, i saw the hatchery video on one of the stickys. Ill probably try culture some mw's at home.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

If so how long can they survive on it for?

the babies will eat the nutrients in their egg's as soon as they hatch .. this will usually last them 3-5 days .. sometimes you will see them leave the nest and daddy betta will come scoop them up and bring them back to food .. which they will feed on fertilized eggs that just didn't hatch a betta (or an egg that hatched but daddy culled it but the nutrient egg is still there) and influsoria .. at this point they should start being free swimming and you can already start feeding live bbs or bbs decaps/napuli.. most people take out the dad immediately after free swimming .. it will depend on you .. in my spawns i found that if i leave my dad in for longer .. he will hunt bbs .. and bring them to the nest of babies .. as well as hold babies in his mouth while he's hunting for bbs for them =) .. 

Should i leave it there after i start feeding brine shrimp?
yes

How long can i feed brine shrimp for?
i feed bbs from day 3 .. till they are 3 months .. but i add other things to their diet .. 

good luck!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

A good link for culturing infusoria:

http://www.calgaryaquariumsociety.com/Articles/Infusoria_And_Paramecium_Cultures.html

My current batch of fry are the first that I have used micro worms. In the past I just relied on bbs and any fry not large enough to eat the bbs were considered culled by default. Many feel that any that cannot eat the bbs should be culled anyway, but I am trying microworms this time anyway.... Perhaps sometime I will try to culture some infusoria.

Jeff.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys youve been tonns of help


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, good luck for the spawn, hope it turns out well. I might even buy a couple if you do plan to sell since we both live around Perth.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool lol. I live around morley. Hopefully ill be able to start a spawn in the next few weeks.


----------

